# Fishing line



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I went to our local Dick's Sporting goods last night just looking around and made my way to the fishing line. I've got an 8' ugly stick catfishing pole that I plan on using, but wanted some better line for it. I thought about some 50lb braided line because I could put a lot more on my real. It will only hold 185 yards of 20lb mono, but cold handle close to 300yards of 50lb braided. The problem is that the braided line only comes in 125 yard spools here. Is it like that everywhere. I'm I completely barking up the wrong tree here.


I'm planning on doing some beach fishing and wanted to be able to catch some sharks or bigger rays at night with it.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

go to outcast. they have larger spools. and their big sale starts next week.

TRP


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> go to outcast. they have larger spools. and their big sale starts next week.
> 
> TRP


I live in Arkansas. Where's is outcast?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Most Walmarts carry 300yd spools. I just bought 65# PP.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Outcast is in pcola but I have noticed only small rolls in stores lately as well. eBay is always a great place for stuff like you are looking for.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Most Walmarts carry 300yd spools. I just bought 65# PP.


Not in Arkansas


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

You can find 300 yard spools pretty reasonable online.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

johnf said:


> I went to our local Dick's Sporting goods last night just looking around and made my way to the fishing line. I've got an 8' ugly stick catfishing pole that I plan on using, but wanted some better line for it. I thought about some 50lb braided line because I could put a lot more on my real. It will only hold 185 yards of 20lb mono, but cold handle close to 300yards of 50lb braided. The problem is that the braided line only comes in 125 yard spools here. Is it like that everywhere. I'm I completely barking up the wrong tree here.
> 
> 
> *I'm planning on doing some beach fishing and wanted to be able to catch some sharks or bigger rays at night with it.*


Might want to upgrade if you plan to do this with this setup. The rod might be ok if its MH or H, but you may want to get a conventional reel or one of the big spinners for some of the bigger fish off the beach:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Might want to upgrade if you plan to do this with this setup. The rod might be ok if its MH or H, but you may want to get a conventional reel or one of the big spinners for some of the bigger fish off the beach:thumbsup:


 
Not going to do anything serious as far as fishing. No kyak or big baits, just planing on maybe some cut bait thrown as far as I can with my 8' rod.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

johnf said:


> I went to our local Dick's Sporting goods last night just looking around and made my way to the fishing line. I've got an 8' ugly stick catfishing pole that I plan on using, but wanted some better line for it. I thought about some 50lb braided line because I could put a lot more on my real. It will only hold 185 yards of 20lb mono, but cold handle close to 300yards of 50lb braided. The problem is that the braided line only comes in 125 yard spools here. Is it like that everywhere. I'm I completely barking up the wrong tree here.
> 
> 
> I'm planning on doing some beach fishing and wanted to be able to catch some sharks or bigger rays at night with it.


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Fil...726?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6fae6e9e


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

johnf said:


> Not going to do anything serious as far as fishing. No kyak or big baits, just planing on maybe some cut bait thrown as far as I can with my 8' rod.


You wouldn't really need 50 lb. braid if you're just planning on fishing for whiting, pompano, etc. Look for some 25 lb. And if you can't find it in a store, go online and order some.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Found some on cabelas. I'll be making an order of that, some berkly gulp shrimp, crabs, some jig heads, leader line and hooks.


----------

